# About to annoy all the Ross-fans, maybe?



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I was recently made aware that a certain post that I did was maybe illegal due to the fact that the Ross- tech lite software that I recommended also included a key to fully unlock it, the key I might add was found on this forum. I pointed out after that I was unaware of the dangers (viruses) by doing this. I had purchased the LITE software licence from Ross-tech USA prior to this. NOW THE STORY BEGINS. THIS IS A CAUTIONARY TALE ON MY BEHALF, ITS UP TO YOU TO MAKE YOUR OWN CHOICES, THIS IS FOR INFORMING MEMBERS OF MY DIFFICULTIES AND THE FALSE PERSPECTIVE THAT YOU ALL NEED THEIR SOFTWARE. There are many more VAG diagnostic tools out there with VAG codes and fault finding/reset functions at a fraction of the cost, which members can use and ask for advice on using this forum.

When 2 days later the licence arrived by e-mail it would not copy and paste into my VCDS-lite folder, I sent more requests to Ross technical support during their working hours(-5hrs East coast) I later received "2 replies stating the first instructions after my problem report.

After receiving no response for nearly another 3 hours and sending 4 e-mails(during their early afternoon I went to Paypal resolution to complain but made it clear that I wanted the programme, not a refund), But then Uwe Ross sent me an abusive U tube video clip of Gene Wilder saying "You Lose, you get nothing" reply stating that "because I complained through the resolution to Paypal I was no longer a customer that they wished to be associated with", that came as something of a shock, suffice to say I told him where to go after a few polite e-mails (which i still have for the forums opinion if required. If you are not aware he is the big boss of the company. I have now bought through a friend the Audi diagnostic programme at well under half the price of VCDS-_LITE which is $99. If you wish to reprogramme settings within the Ross programme then that is a tool that other formats do not allow, the reason they don't is because they don't have to piss around putting loads of disclaimers and warnings on their product, unlike Ross-Tech that have several pages of it so that they can say when the warranty is invalidated by the local garage because you went outside recommended parameters its not their fault. If you are highly skilled like Wak,Eyob,L33JSA and many other forum members then the Ross tech tool is for you, but for the rest of us a simple fault diagnostic that covers the complete car (not liquid which is just engine management.which I have) will be sufficient and a lot cheaper. If you disagree with me then fine, that's ok, Its your cash to spend as long as you have the skills to utilise its software to its designed extent, which over 90% probably don't have.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Which version was it - was it a remix?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> Which version was it - was it a remix?


I hate you Yob ... :twisted: :twisted: nope....its passed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Seriously ? I thought the reason they where so over priced was due to thier after sales service?

Plus I thought the lite version was free for basic checks? (no need to buy the full version).


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear it mate...

Ive had no problems whatsoever with Rosstech and ive even had one to one technical advice direct from Rosstech.
When ive had software troubles, theyve sorted them promptly. When i bought a new laptop, they transferred my licence very quickly and easily.

Dunno mate, i cant rate them high enough really... and buying a licence isnt even the price of one visit to Audi for a scan... :?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

haha seems to be a lot of versions of it. Bit like the Hitler rants.

Very rude really for them to send a link like that!

Ross-tech can take longer to reply due to the time difference and is only a one man band.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> haha seems to be a lot of versions of it. Bit like the Hitler rants.
> 
> Very rude really for them to send a link like that!
> 
> Ross-tech can take longer to reply due to the time difference and is only a one man band.


Sorry to spoil your illusion Yob of a one man band that has no VW back up, and because I work nights my waking hours are their working hours. Its just my experience though, born lucky I guess [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.ross-tech.com/about.html


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

We're sorry Merlin!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

^ Seem like a nice bunch


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Quite agree apart from the top left :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Personnel choice though [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> ^ Seem like a nice bunch


I dunno.....number 6 looks like a bit of a chimp.....oh & I'd probably nail number 9.....


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Seem like a nice bunch
> ...


Are you counting in X or Y axis, could be embarrassing if its in Y :lol: :lol:


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

They look like a 60's accounts department :? 
I thought they would have more developers



E3 YOB said:


> We're sorry Merlin!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

They all look like they are from Star Trek...

Captain Janeway - Nail yes or no?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

antcole said:


> Sorry to hear it mate...
> 
> Ive had no problems whatsoever with Rosstech and ive even had one to one technical advice direct from Rosstech.
> When ive had software troubles, theyve sorted them promptly. When i bought a new laptop, they transferred my licence very quickly and easily.
> ...


Sorry my experience was not as smooth mate, Still stand by my opinion that its functions are beyond the requirement of most of us. Just my thoughts Antcole, thanks for your input. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for cheering my mood lads after my disappointment then enlightenment, your all priceless :lol: :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

merlin c said:


> Thanks for cheering my mood lads after my disappointment then enlightenment, your all priceless :lol: :lol:


Does this mean that this might be an end to all your priceless moaning posts....

.....or are you planning on magicing a few more up out of your wizards sleeve......


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> .....or are you planning on magicing a few more up out of your *wizards sleeve*......


Ive read the Viz profanisaurus.... thats quite scary.... :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for cheering my mood lads after my disappointment then enlightenment, your all priceless :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wait and see.. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Andy-68597 (May 9, 2012)

merlin c said:


> I was recently made aware that a certain post that I did was maybe illegal due to the fact that the Ross- tech lite software that I recommended also included a key to fully unlock it, the key I might add was found on this forum. I pointed out after that I was unaware of the dangers (viruses) by doing this. I had purchased the LITE software licence from Ross-tech USA prior to this. NOW THE STORY BEGINS. THIS IS A CAUTIONARY TALE ON MY BEHALF, ITS UP TO YOU TO MAKE YOUR OWN CHOICES, THIS IS FOR INFORMING MEMBERS OF MY DIFFICULTIES AND THE FALSE PERSPECTIVE THAT YOU ALL NEED THEIR SOFTWARE. There are many more VAG diagnostic tools out there with VAG codes and fault finding/reset functions at a fraction of the cost, which members can use and ask for advice on using this forum.
> 
> When 2 days later the licence arrived by e-mail it would not copy and paste into my VCDS-lite folder, I sent more requests to Ross technical support during their working hours(-5hrs East coast) I later received "2 replies stating the first instructions after my problem report.
> 
> After receiving no response for nearly another 3 hours and sending 4 e-mails(during their early afternoon I went to Paypal resolution to complain but made it clear that I wanted the programme, not a refund), But then Uwe Ross sent me an abusive U tube video clip of Gene Wilder saying "You Lose, you get nothing" reply stating that "because I complained through the resolution to Paypal I was no longer a customer that they wished to be associated with", that came as something of a shock, suffice to say I told him where to go after a few polite e-mails (which i still have for the forums opinion if required. If you are not aware he is the big boss of the company. I have now bought through a friend the Audi diagnostic programme at well under half the price of VCDS-_LITE which is $99. If you wish to reprogramme settings within the Ross programme then that is a tool that other formats do not allow, the reason they don't is because they don't have to piss around putting loads of disclaimers and warnings on their product, unlike Ross-Tech that have several pages of it so that they can say when the warranty is invalidated by the local garage because you went outside recommended parameters its not their fault. If you are highly skilled like Wak,Eyob,L33JSA and many other forum members then the Ross tech tool is for you, but for the rest of us a simple fault diagnostic that covers the complete car (not liquid which is just engine management.which I have) will be sufficient and a lot cheaper. If you disagree with me then fine, that's ok, Its your cash to spend as long as you have the skills to utilise its software to its designed extent, which over 90% probably don't have.


Quoted for future reply. Would you like us to post all of your correspondences with us so the other forum users can make up their own minds?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently made aware that a certain post that I did was maybe illegal due to the fact that the Ross- tech lite software that I recommended also included a key to fully unlock it, the key I might add was found on this forum. I pointed out after that I was unaware of the dangers (viruses) by doing this. I had purchased the LITE software licence from Ross-tech USA prior to this. NOW THE STORY BEGINS. THIS IS A CAUTIONARY TALE ON MY BEHALF, ITS UP TO YOU TO MAKE YOUR OWN CHOICES, THIS IS FOR INFORMING MEMBERS OF MY DIFFICULTIES AND THE FALSE PERSPECTIVE THAT YOU ALL NEED THEIR SOFTWARE. There are many more VAG diagnostic tools out there with VAG codes and fault finding/reset functions at a fraction of the cost, which members can use and ask for advice on using this forum.
> ...


Do as you wish, As stated earlier " But then Uwe Ross sent me an abusive U tube video clip of Gene Wilder saying "You Lose, you get nothing" reply stating that "because I complained through the resolution to Paypal I was no longer a customer that they wished to be associated with", that came as something of a shock, suffice to say I told him where to go after a few polite e-mails (which i still have for the forums opinion if required."

It is quite clear that I let rip after that by telling that person "where to go" so I have not embellished anything, do as you wish, whats up, can't find anything untruthful in what happened, idiot. :twisted:


----------



## Andy-68597 (May 9, 2012)

merlin c said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > merlin c said:
> ...


Quoted again. It will take a little time to arrange all 23 emails into a cohesive format.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll make a brew, get a pack of nob nobs and pull up a chair I think......


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> I'll make a brew, get a pack of nob nobs and pull up a chair I think......


Where's Kaz and his MJ eating popcorn pic ?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Booom.










:lol: :lol:

I hope this thread doesn't get locked. I am really bored this afternoon and need some light entertainment. :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Booom.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I hope this thread doesn't get locked. I am really bored this afternoon and need some light entertainment. :lol:


Damn it Brendan you beat me to it with the popcorn. The Libran in me says some story balance is due. But the Harry Hill in me says "FIGHT"


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds like things could get interesting!  on a side note i thought the list of faces was the next Britain's got talent list!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I got my popcorn but I will add whatever has been saId does seem poor behaviour by an employee to send a response like that but I will reserve judgement until the emails are posted.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Still waiting Ross - tech ?????????? Lots of popcorn being eaten across the forum in anticipation.............


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

Sit back and watch the show.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Booom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4

me too..... that guy looks scary..... and a bit gay


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

if Merlin got a response like that then Ross tech should be carpeted.... no question.

No one should be scared to complain at piss poor service!!!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

and Ive got no time for fat lazy americans...... or wasps...... or the french........ or girls that are looking for a good time in my area now..... or a massive schlong pills...... or independant fuel station with sh**e fuel...... or cold soup....... or banana cake.......... or inflatable dolls

thanks

p.s and dont get me started on frickin learner drivers...... not when i wanna get home,......... arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## brettduke (Mar 7, 2009)

RudeBadger said:


> if Merlin got a response like that then Ross tech should be carpeted.... no question.
> 
> No one should be scared to complain at piss poor service!!!


+1

And sending a Piss Take video WTF 

Even if you get NIGHTMARE customers you have to rise above it - reputation is everything


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

brettduke said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> > if Merlin got a response like that then Ross tech should be carpeted.... no question.
> ...


+101


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

just googled him.....


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

kazinak said:


> lucky i'm running cracked version, no need to worry about crap customer service :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was wondering when u were gonna turn up mate pmsl :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

nilrem said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > lucky i'm running cracked version, no need to worry about crap customer service :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 would be 2 but Windows 7 64bit is massive arse !


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Seems they take as long to format a few e mails as their customer support takes to respond. Come on Ross-tech, carry out your threat and publish the e mails, you are after all software whiz kings so that should be easy,,,,,,,,,, [smiley=computer.gif] ,


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just sent the big boss of Ross tech (Uwe Ross) an e-mail asking him to please publish all the e-mails that his minion Paul threatened to publish as there are so many people waiting to read them, Trying my best to get this show on the road gang :?


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I registered my copy 2 days ago so unlock the extra bits so i could do throttle body resets and all the other stuff.

Had my activation file by 5pm, pasted it into the folder and voila. Happy Bunny.

I also think its pretty good that if you want to upgrade in the future to one that does CAN maybe for newer cars, you can use the existing product you bought from them as money off the next.

I'm all for software piracy, but i had no luck with cracked versions so in the end my patience ran out so out came the cash :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> I registered my copy 2 days ago so unlock the extra bits so i could do throttle body resets and all the other stuff.
> 
> Had my activation file by 5pm, pasted it into the folder and voila. Happy Bunny.
> 
> I also think its pretty good that if you want to upgrade in the future to one that does CAN maybe for newer cars, you can use the existing product you bought from them as money off the next.


 Glad it all went ok for you Tom [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm very surprised with your experience, i would have thought they would have conducted themselves better


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> I'm very surprised with your experience, i would have thought they would have conducted themselves better


 They were not that helpful but there was no animosity until I told them I had informed Paypal that their product would not copy into the file correctly, so its "not as described" that's when Uwe Ross sent the first sarcastic then second aggressive reply, at that point the gloves came off and I was just as aggressive back to him, but I have already said The gloves came off AFTER the sarcastic then abusive reply


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Really?

You complained after "waiting three hours for a reply"?

No business, especially Ross-Tech would respond like that.

I would not post anything slanderous to their name or their service on a public domain as you can be sued for damages. If I was a business owner and you started "damaging" by name, either with intent or without, I would seek a damages from you without a doubt.

Remember this isn't a free for all, nothing can touch me forum! The things you post are searchable through google and other search engines and will stay on here for a long long time!

Pick your views and opinouns on matters in a more intelligent way and perhaps take a course in honesty and resolution through compromise.

This will no doubt put you in good stead in the future.

No harm intended.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Pick your views and opinouns on matters in a more intelligent way and perhaps take a course in honesty and resolution through compromise.

What's your point ?? Ross-Tech did respond like that, as for court cases, firstly you need a case of slander to answer, where do I say their product is crap, nowhere! I state that there are other options out there that are cheaper and that the majority of users are not always skilled enough to use it to its full functional ability, that's allowed under the law of the land, if not the Forum would have removed the post due to the risk of litigation against them. This is about Uwe Ross and his behaviour after I went to Paypal resolution, 100% my right to do so. Too many organisations think they can treat people like shit with impunity just because they have money, sorry but that is wrong and I for one will not back down from such behaviour. Please don't question my honesty either, where have I lied :?:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I do think you need to be careful mate, at first it was an expression of a view and your experience, but it has been turned into a bit of a witch hunt in the last few posts. If they want to respond, they will. If not, then your view has been expressed and that's that. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

In all honesty then if you have decided it is too technical for you and you didn't need it after all! Then they have just saved you some money and done you a favour. Life goes on and I would spend the money saved on a nice present for your missus a take the kids out and forget all about it. 8)


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

E3 YOB said:


> In all honesty then if you have decided it is too technical for you and you didn't need it after all! Then they have just saved you some money and done you a favour. Life goes on and I would spend the money saved on a nice present for your missus a take the kids out and forget all about it. 8)


Your right guys, cant argue with good advice. I'll follow your well intended advice then and leave this thread alone, as you say "I have made my point" and that's all I can do.

Thank you all


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Been reading this thread with interest and I'm fully in agreement with Merlin on this, 3 hours without responding in a support environment is disgraceful.

As the product is sold at a premium price and has many users globally, Ross-Tech should have the infrastructure to provide professional support ALL of the time which plainly it has not.

Uwe Ross took it too personally when he found out about the PayPal dispute and reacted in a very immature and unprofessional manner that does his company no favours at all.

Anything that followed is really not relevant, Uwe Ross created the situation and had he apologised for the delay, ignored the Paypal dispute and simply sorted out the problem for Merlin, none of this would ever have happened.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't get sucked in again Merlin :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2012)

merlin c said:


> Still waiting Ross - tech ?????????? Lots of popcorn being eaten across the forum in anticipation.............


OK then. Let's begin at the very beginning then, shall we? All times are local to us (east coast USA time) and all spelling and other errors are verbatim from the e-mails:



On Thursday 5/3/2012 9:55 PM Stephen Davies said:


> I have just purchased a cable connection off ebay (not your, a copy) and downloaded your VCDS-Lite programme, I ran the fault programme great and it gave me the fault code which was pretty self explanatory, however there are other function which I would like to use, what does your 99 dollars licence do for this programme, what sort of access will I get.
> 
> Many thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,Steve


An innocuous but very general sales inquiry.



On Friday 5/4/2012 4:27 PM Olga Racek <[email protected]> said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Please see this page to check available functions:
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html
> ...


Seems reasonable enough, right..? Apparently not to Mr. Davies.



On Friday 5/4/2012 6:33 PM Stephen Davies said:


> I will now put your answer on several VAG forums that cover VAG all cars in europe, then they can see how anal you are when members of the TT Forum and others ask for advice and are given a load of ' read this' advice .I am offering money to get a certain licence but your response is as helpful as living in a valley and saying " what flood"......please answer my question, its not that hard, even for a Yank!!!


Really? What's up with this guy? Maybe he's just having a bad day, so 35 minutes later, I respond personally:



On Friday5/4/2012 7:08 PM Uwe Ross <[email protected]> said:


> Stephen,
> 
> I'm not sure what your issue is here. Olga gave you a link to a page which shows all the functions available in our tools and the corresponding factory tools too. One of the four columns on that page is dedicated to VCDS-Lite and it shows exactly what functions it supports, as well as what restrictions there are in the free shareware vs. the $99 registered version. Moreover, every one of the "Yes", "Registered Version Only" and "Limited unless Registered" texts in that column is a link to the corresponding page in the product manual which describes that function in great detail. I think that was a perfectly reasonable answer to your very general question.
> 
> ...


Saturday Morning, everything seems much better:



On Saturday 5/5/2012 3:17 AM Stephen Davies said:


> After revisiting and studying the previous reply from Olga I have no
> choice but to apologise without reserve for my comments and lack of understanding of the information presented to me.
> 
> Yours Sincerely Steve Davies


However, 17 minutes later:


On Saturday 5/5/2012 3:34 AM Stephen Davies said:


> OK, I have now been studying your website and trying to purchase my LITE licence, it keeps sending me back to the address after I have filled eveything out correctly., Outside US etc, help!


I did see this when I got to my (home) computer on Saturday morning, about 6 hours later. So the first thing I did is check our CRM system, where I found an order from Mr. Davies with a time stamp of 3:56:35 AM, so he obviously had figured out whatever he was doing wrong and I decided there was no need to reply.

Now that was our pre-sales interaction with Mr. Davies. As I'm not sure whether there's a message size limit here, I will continue shortly in another post.

-Uwe-


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Theres always 2 sides to a story,regardless of whos right or wrong, theres always 2 sides and you just cant judge people without seeing ALL the story.

Now we are starting to see both sides it will be intresting to see who actually eats humble pie at the end of all this, i hope there can be some kind of amacable end, but i think maybe not,we'll see.

My own view will be posted at the end of all the emails because it will either show one party to be totaly up his/thier own arse with no comprimise or possibly a misjudgement of what was expected of the other.

Either way ive got my tent set up, little stove out and have the coffee bubbling away to see this one through.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

st3v3 said:


> Either way ive got my tent set up, little stove out and have the coffee bubbling away to see this one through.


......any marshmellows going??? Oh & can we sing 'kum-by-ar' whilst we wait.....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can you imagine Forge, Awesome, TT Shop getting involved with tit for tat like this crap with the piss take avatar pictures, videos etc etc.......

Nope they wouldn't dream of it.

Even if Merlin may (emphasis on may) have been a bit of a dick your doing yourselves no favours Ross Tech just the opposite in my eyes, poor show a very poor show.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> st3v3 said:
> 
> 
> > Either way ive got my tent set up, little stove out and have the coffee bubbling away to see this one through.
> ...


I was hoping we could sing gin-gan-gooly but ok yours first :roll: :lol:


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

jamman said:


> Can you imagine Forge, Awesome, TT Shop getting involved with tit for tat like this crap with the piss take avatar pictures, videos etc etc.......
> 
> Nope they wouldn't dream of it.
> 
> Even if Merlin may (emphasis on may) have been a bit of a dick your doing yourselves no favours Ross Tech just the opposite in my eyes, poor show a very poor show.


Thats a quick judgment on whats been posted..and it's not that much to be fair?!

I think you should reserve judgment till ALL the evidence is put forward, rather than jump to conclusions just yet.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I quite agree but I find the videos and the avatar pictures very strange behaviour from a supposedly professional company :?

It's plain strange behaviour if you ask me no matter what is or isn't sent in an email.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

To be fair that was a perfectly good response from Ross Tech to pass him onto that page with ALL the info.
And it was politely followed with:



> If you have further questions, please contact us at your convenience.


The internet is there for this purpose and this will be a common question which is best answered by pointing the user in the direction of the information. Not expecting your employees to spend 20 mins duplicating content in an email 10 times a day. 99% of people are very happy to be passed to a page with a convenient list of scope.

Steve was extremely rude in his reply and I was quite shocked by his response which was racially aggressive which is not cool in any situation.

Ross Tech really should have let him move on and not sent the youtube link though which is not professional. Didn't notice that avatar... James agreed again inappropriate....but I am still chuckling for some reason thinking about it :lol:


----------



## brettduke (Mar 7, 2009)

jamman said:


> Can you imagine Forge, Awesome, TT Shop getting involved with tit for tat like this crap with the piss take avatar pictures, videos etc etc.......
> 
> Nope they wouldn't dream of it.
> 
> Even if Merlin may (emphasis on may) have been a bit of a dick your doing yourselves no favours Ross Tech just the opposite in my eyes, poor show a very poor show.


Judging by the emails sent early on it seems a bit unproffessional to end up sending a video message which is obviously going to end up on this forum - I don't get it, why not just stick to the facts everybody gets an awkward customer from time to time...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

st3v3 said:


> I think you should reserve judgment till ALL the evidence is put forward, rather than jump to conclusions just yet.


+1

Ross-Tech also actively support an awful lot of other VAG forums with advise also, 
at the moment it does look very one sided so far and TBH I know for one I would not of even bothered to reply to such a rude e-mail from merlin.

(I have only posted so I get notifications of replies)


----------



## moew (May 9, 2012)

brettduke said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine Forge, Awesome, TT Shop getting involved with tit for tat like this crap with the piss take avatar pictures, videos etc etc.......
> ...


Uwe said there would be more at the end of his post.

That's just a fraction of the many emails that were sent by the end user, I think Andy said 23 emails by merlin c here in an earlier post. I actually like RT's responses, like video/YT/Humor. They usually do it when picard does his OMG face and the end user can't be helped anymore.

====

Just to add, I tried to reply to the admin on the registration email, it got bounced on the forum's server, what kind of customer service is here? I'm just trying to collect ketchup packets and glean some TT knowledge. I need to send 23 emails to someone, stat! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

You can't subscribe to a thread here without posting to the thread. Here's my post, seems like you are all a lively bunch. /subscribed

..and you have to hit submit twice? grrrrrrr, now it's up to 46 emails that need to go out, lol.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## brettduke (Mar 7, 2009)

Is this going to be an allnighter?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Well on a positive note, at least it has brought some new members to the forum


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2012)

On Monday morning, before Ross-Tech is open for business, Bruce found the same e-mail in the Sales inbox, but didn't check whether Mr. Davies had managed to place an order in the interim, so he responds:



On Monday 5/7/2012 8:01 AM said:


> Dear Mr. Davies,
> 
> If the web page keeps sending you back to the address, there should be a field in red. That is the field about which it is complaining.
> 
> ...


10 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 8:11 AM Stephen Davies said:


> Sorry, but as I succeeded in purchasing the Lite licence I assumed you would realise I had corrected the issue, or rather rectified my mistake. What do I do now I have purchased the licence, I have confirmation of the purchase............Thanks Steve


29 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 8:40 AM said:


> Within 1 business day, you will receive an email with the activation files and the instructions as to what to do with them. The office opens in 15 minutes. Processing of orders will begin then.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


6 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 8:46 AM Stephen Davies said:


> Thanks Bruce, much appreciated.Steve


A bit later that morning, less than 2-1/2 hours after we opened for business, Mr. Davies received his license:


On Monday 5/7/2012 11:27 AM Linda Ross <[email protected]> said:


> Thanks for registering!
> 
> For VCDS-Lite, the activation is in the form of a file (attached). Simply take the files attached an put them in the folder where you've
> installed VCDS-Lite, typically C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS-Lite\
> ...


So now Mr. Davies has his license and instructions how to install it, including a link with pictures. Unfortunately, it seems he cannot comprehend these instructions because 24 minutes later:



On Monday 5/7/2012 11:51 AM Stephen Davies said:


> I cannot use these attachments as my pc does not know which programmes to run/open them


3 minutes later I respond personally:


On Monday 5/7/2012 11:54 AM Uwe Ross <[email protected]> said:


> Please reference the instructions provided below. There is no need to
> run or open the activation file; simply drop it into the folder where you have VCDS-Lite installed.
> 
> -Uwe-


15 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 12:07 PM AM Stephen Davies said:


> In my downloads it shows the files are downloaded, one is marked MAIL the other is marked LICENCE and they are both in the VCDS-LITE folder, but when I open LITE and press ABOUT it still says unregisted, I've just spent a lot of cash for nothing at the moment and you are extremly slow to reply, is this what I have paid for?


Really? We're extremely slow? At this point it had been less than one hour since we sent him his license and less than 15 minutes since I sent responded last.
One hour later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 1:07 PM AM Stephen Davies said:


> Any chance that your "technical support" could actually "support" me???


As noted on our Contact Page, we do close for lunch between 1:00 PM and 2:00 PM.

33 minutes later, while we are still closed for lunch:


On Monday 5/7/2012 1:40 PM Stephen Davies said:


> As you are clearly ignoring my requests I shall now start recovery
> action through Paypal against you, also I shall be posting on the many Audi and TT forums showing how many e-mails I have sent and your total lack of support and empathy, I also need the e-mail address of someone in charge at your company who can find out why you did not reply to my request for support. Mr Davies


25 minutes later, 5 minutes after we're back from lunch:


On Monday 5/7/2012 2:05 PM Stephen Davies said:


> Uwe. As the boss whats going on, do you have 2hr lunch breaks or what,
> come on sort this out or lets cancel everything and I can wipe my downloads and then download another Lite programme with a differenr address and we can try again because I am not an idiot using a lap top....Mr Davies


21 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 2:26 PM Linda Ross <[email protected]> said:


> Hello -
> 
> You have received at least one response from my husband less than three hours ago, so it is clear that you are not being ignored.
> 
> ...


To be continued....


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

brettduke said:


> Is this going to be an allnighter?


Dunno but im off to bed soon, my fires nearly dead and my coffees all but drunk, marshmallows are burnt cos L33jSA left them over the fire too long :roll: 
And i have to be up early [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

They have probably gone home for the day now. But iam sure merlin could just post the reply if he wanted?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to say Merlin, when I first read this thread, I thought you'd been treated pretty poorly. However, after your 'Yank' comment and other replies, you've probably lost face with most people on this forum. Appreciate you were obviously frustrated at not being able to use the product straight away due to technical difficulties/user error, but your emails to them are utterly ludicrous!

However, it has provided some entertainment for the evening, so for that, I thank you


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

j4zz_x said:


> They have probably gone home for the day now. But iam sure merlin could just post the reply if he wanted?


Maybe we need to send them an email.....

'how dare you go home and leave us hanging like this.......send me the email address of your director.....your working hours clearly need to change!!!'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

st3v3 said:


> .....marshmallows are burnt cos L33jSA left them over the fire too long [smiley=bomb.gif]


Didn't you hear me yell 'take em off' in the middle of my rendition of gin-gan-gooley......pfffff.....you were clearly never a boy scout.....


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

L33JSA said:


> st3v3 said:
> 
> 
> > .....marshmallows are burnt cos L33jSA left them over the fire too long [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


It is 48 minutes since Ross-Tech posted. I would say this is unacceptable as I am now bored and considering going to bed. Before I do I will register a complaint at the Better Business Bureau as in my world they should have posted half an hour ago. :?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I tell you what is ironic. Merlin hasn't replied since 8.41pm! That's nearly 4 hours. Not acceptable :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> I tell you what is ironic. Merlin hasn't replied since 8.41pm! That's nearly 4 hours. Not acceptable :lol:


I wonder what hes 'conjuring up' now...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I think he is on the phone to Dell...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: That is brilliant!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2012)

At 2:27 PM, Paypal notified us of a dispute regarding this order. Here's a screen-shot from our PayPal account with Mr. Davies' personal information redacted:









Note that the times shown by PayPal are US West-Coast time, so they are 3 hours earlier than the other times given here. Bottom line, precisely 3 hours after receiving his license, Mr. Davies filed a dispute with PayPal because he apparently couldn't figure out how to save an retrieve an e-mail attachment from his Hotmail account. Is it our fault that he's incapable of using the e-mail service he selected? Is it our job to teach him how to use that e-mail service?

Anyway, upon learning of the PayPal dispute, I referenced the last e-mail from Mr. Davies in our Support account, which I believe is worth repeating here, and adding some emphasis to:


On Monday 5/7/2012 2:05 PM said:


> Uwe. As the boss whats going on, do you have 2hr lunch breaks or what, come on sort this out *or lets cancel everything* and I can wipe my downloads and then download another Lite programme with a differenr address and we can try again because I am not an idiot using a lap top....Mr Davies


As you can see, Mr. Davies himself suggested "Let's cancel everything". So at 2:46 PM, I did precisely that; I resolved the PayPal dispute by giving Mr. Davies a full refund.

I also replied to his last e-mail in our Support account as follows:


On Monday 5/7/2012 2:53 PM said:


> No, actually we have a one hour lunch break, and we answer e-mails in the order that they are received.
> 
> As we are obviously not able to meet your expectations, we've issued you a refund. I believe that ends any and all obligations we have to you.
> 
> ...


7 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 3:00 PM said:


> Thats very grown up of you, all I wanted was a simple upload, is that too much to ask, if you have so many e-mails then does this mean there is an issue with the downloads, pity, its a tool I really wanted but as you seem unable to help or admit maybe there was a problem then I cannot do anything about that.


5 minutes later I replied:


On Monday 5/7/2012 3:05 PM said:


> We've been in this business for for 12 years now. We have many thousands of customers. But very rarely, someone comes along whose expectations we cannot fulfill. There haven't been very many of these; I believe I can count them on them on my fingers and toes. You happen to be one of them. Please consider yourself exceptional.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> -Uwe-


4 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 3:09 PM said:


> Why do you think I purchased your software in the first place, I already know how highly recommended it is and how powerfull a diagnostic and test tool it is. I don't want to be exceptional Mr Ross, I want your software.
> 
> Regards Mr Davies


2 minutes later I replied:


On Monday 5/7/2012 3:11 PM said:


> Perhaps so, but by starting a "Not as described" dispute with PayPal less than 3 hours after our last correspondence because we don't answer your e-mails fast enough has convinced us that we don't want you as a customer.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> -Uwe-


2 minutes later:


On Monday 5/7/2012 3:13 PM said:


> We all male mistakes and get annoyed, maybe your perfect, sorry I'm not
> Regards Mr Davies


To be totally frank, at that point I'd had it. Mr. Davies had both a license and a refund, and he just wouldn't quit. I was looking for a way to try to express my desire for some finality here, so 7 minutes later, I replied with a simple Youtube link:


On Monday 5/7/2012 3:20 PM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QGkOGZubQ


Note that this is not the "Remix" video that somebody else posted in earlier in this thread, but an 8 second clip. Again, it was an attempt by me to express the fact that I was done with Mr. Davies in a relatively light-hearted way. Was it a mistake on my part to send him this? Perhaps. But in any case, we have not, nor will we reply to any e-mails Mr. Davies has sent since them, however, for the sake of completeness, I will post the rest:



On Monday 5/7/2012 3:26 PM said:


> We'll see. lots of fun to be had yet...WWW is a wonderfull tool when it comes to websites being, well lets say.....played with. Take care Uwe


Huh? Am I reading this correctly? Is this a man who couldn't figure out how to place an order in our store or how to save an attachment from his e-mail threatening to hack our website? Seriously?



On Monday 5/7/2012 5:00 PM said:


> Shame you had to post such an aggressive video, your wife seems quite nice, shame she's married to a complete and utter anal wanker. Good day Sir Already have your Lite programme downloaded on my notebook with a different e mail address, the free download still works fine, just tested it. Thanks Matey. XXX





On Monday 5/7/2012 5:32 PM said:


> I love when someone tries to fuck you and you have the last laugh, nice of you to disable my lap tops download but you have no fucking idea what the IP address to my notebook is, and you never will,,"YOU GET NOTHING" well I did dick head I got VCDS-LITE free download. Always cover your arse..............XXXXX





On Monday 5/7/2012 8:02 PM said:


> http://ross-tech.com/images/Staff/Uwe_.jpg
> Christ Uwe, thought you might have lost some weight with all that money, typical fat yank.





On Wednesday 5/9/2012 3:33 PM said:


> Uwe, Oovey or whatever your name is, Paul has threatened to publish all e mails on the TT forum website viewtopic.php?f=2&t=275014&start=15 , there are lots of people still waitng to read them, come on get your arse into gear and DO IT!!!


We don't have anyone named Paul working for us. I believe Mr. Davies is referring to Andy's post on page 2 of this thread. But since Mr. Davies explicitly requested it both here in this form (at the top of page 3) and in an e-mail to us, well... Everyone can now make up their own minds what transpired between us.

-Uwe-


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I have never read anything like it. That is unbelievable!!

Something is very wrong, maybe Merlin needs to find another forum 

I expect Uwe and team and seriously concerned at that denial of service attack coming their way :lol:

Right really need to go to bed now, after I have read that tirade just one more time. Or three, Or 23! Oh f*ck you all! Kill Kill bite ear


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

OK after many hours he has finally finished, lets correct some points. When I was rude in the first set of e mails I apologised, and also "for a Yank" is in no way raciest no matter which context its used in, if it is then that is political correctness gone mad. Secondly your very clever way of putting lots of comments between the texts on the second set of e mails was quite good slight of hand, lets remove your comments and just leave the times, e mail sent 12-07, replied to @ 14-26, 2 hours and 19 minutes hanging around on line waiting for a response, bit more than a one hour lunch break excuse. Now to his final set of e mails where I was not sarcastic or abusive to him at all before the U tube post, I noticed also that he is now insulting me big time in his last post, now you can see the childish side of him that came out once I asked Paypal for a resolution, note resolution, not money back. Yes, I know, I have been pretty childish as well but I am not selling my hardware worldwide with the attitude when America sleeps then so do the rest of the world, ie poor back up customer service.Finally if your going to use one of my e mails dont twist it to your own adgenda like this,* Uwe. As the boss whats going on, do you have 2hr lunch breaks or what, come on sort this out or lets cancel everything and I can wipe my downloads and then download another Lite programme with a differenr address and we can try again because I am not an idiot using a lap top....Mr Davies* Highlight the whole text, not what suits you. Yes I freely admit to getting downright nasty with him after and I make no apologies for that, he deserved it. As said in the first post this is a cautionary tale and you will make your own minds up, I know I have as Jamman so eloquently put it "a bit of a prick" or maybe more, its been emotional.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I am actually scared of you. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think both sides have completed posting, so I'm going to lock this now.

If either merlin or Ross-tech would like this amending or removing please drop me a pm or email via the link below my post.


----------

